# Issue when trying to launch Obmenu



## thegolum35 (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

I installed Obmenu by the ports but when I start it, I get 
	
	



```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/obmenu", line 21, in <module>
    import obxml, gtk, gtk.glade, gobject, random, time, os, sys
ImportError: No module named gtk
```

We could think that gtk is missing however, pkg_info tells me: 
	
	



```
gtk-2.22.1_1        Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (current stable version)
gtk-engines2-2.20.2 Theme engine for the GTK+-2.0 toolkit
gtkspell-2.0.16_3   A GTK+ 2 spell checking component
py27-gtk-2.22.0_2   A set of Python bindings for GTK+
```

So gtk is installed, how can I solve this issue ?

Gollum


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2011)

Did you use any of the alternative compilers? Remove any CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf if you have it and try to rebuild the port.


----------



## thegolum35 (May 18, 2011)

I don't have CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf and I use GCC to compile.


----------



## wblock@ (May 18, 2011)

There's a second step in /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20110304 about upgrading Python from 2.6 to 2.7 that might have been missed.


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2011)

Obmenu works here. Well, it starts. It doesn't work properly though. It actually works so bad it's easier to edit the xml by hand.


----------

